# Exhuast



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Did a little mod to my stock exhuast. Only vid 13.7 Megs

Clicky


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

what did you do?.....this video is taking forever, we have a T1 line but my DSL at home is faster!


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Put it this way. I got pissed at the muffler. 

As for the slowness I don't know what's wrong with your end but I'm downloading it at a constant 3MBPS on my connection.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

yea its my end, thats what happens when you have a few thousand people all fighting for bandwidth.  no muffler eh?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> yea its my end, thats what happens when you have a few thousand people all fighting for bandwidth.  no muffler eh?



Oh it's still on there. Just, well not like it used to be.


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

♣AsleepZ♣ said:


> Oh it's still on there. Just, well not like it used to be.


welcome to the club  i got REAAAALLLLLY mad at mine and now its sitting in the driveway  (the muffler that is)


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

that sounds mean

i like it a lot


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Radioaktiv said:


> that sounds mean
> 
> i like it a lot



Thank ya very much... Working on the interior now. Will have pics later.


----------

